

3 Tips For Students Looking For Internships At Startups - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/66187827055/3-tips-for-students-looking-for-internships-at-startups

======
joelgrus
My #1 tip would be: Just Ask.

I work at an early-stage startup, and this year we got exactly one internship
request. We weren't even looking for an intern, but we liked him and so we
gave him a job for the summer.

